# UK endowment maturing and tax liabilities in Spain



## AndjRead (6 d ago)

I have been a resident here in Spain for the last 2.5 years. My partner and I have a UK Ltd business - part consultancy part UK property investment. We pay our taxes into the UK and Spain
I have a UK endowment maturing soon and my questions lie with what to do with the money?
Could I:
1. Purchase a share in the UK business as my partner is the sole shareholder currently?
2. Use the funds to further our business property portfolio in the UK?
3. Reinvest the funds?
4. Buy a small student flat in my name only so that I am not changing my level of assets (the endowment policy has been declared on my recent mod 720)
My understanding is that all are options but which ones are not liable for tax into Spain? If anyone has any advice or can point me in the right direction I would be most grateful.


----------

